# What a PIG!!!



## B Man (Jan 7, 2013)

This thing was caught off the coast of New Jersey, around Brielle.  It was caught on the charter boat 125' Jamaica.  It was shared to me from there site on FB, just thought this hog was worth sharing.


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 7, 2013)

There's some big bsb's up there. Several vids on You Tube showing folks catching them


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2013)

Whoa, whatta beast of a fish.


----------



## Willfishforfood40 (Jan 24, 2013)

I hate to ask a stupid question is that a Black Sea bass?
And if so Omg......


----------



## duck-dawg (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, that's a slob...One of the best-eating fish that swims.


----------



## Bryannecker (Jan 24, 2013)

Willfishforfood40 said:


> I hate to ask a stupid question is that a Black Sea bass?
> And if so Omg......



They are extinct down here in Georgia, or so the SAFMC says!!


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 26, 2013)

I thought they were on the most protected, endangered list and that you should not put your boat in the water or a line in the water anywhere they dwell at. This is according to SAFMC. I guess they do not see what the rest of us see. Now comes the issues with the Lion fish. They want all divers to kill and report how many they kill to keep the population in check. Why waste your time and money to help these guys who want to tie the hands of sport fishermen to line the pockets of the commercial fishies? Let the lions live and destroy the fish populations (since they believe they are already destroyed) and let these radicals decide how to get rid of the lion savior. Maybe God is giving us a helping hand in the form of a LION, long live the LION.


----------



## ssiredfish (Jan 26, 2013)

Well after a short 3 month season last year I cant help but think thats lookin about right for ours by now.......


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, that's a crazy looking fish


----------

